# Panama City this am



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Went out early. Hooked a nice red but he broke off before I could get him to the beach. Other than that, a bust. No one else I talked to doing good either. Waiting on water temp to get back above upper 50's.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Itsallgood
Sorry he wasn't landed.  Till next time.  
Did you hear about any fish in your area
maybe taking there last breath from the cold
spell we just had. 

T<---->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Kozlow

Not exactly sure what you mean. I did read the other day there were some reports of Pompano a little west of here just before the cold snap. After fishin this am I drove/hiked out to the area I think they were talking about and found a guy there. He wasn't having any luck either. Went out again later in the day today (to another site) with wifie and found quite a few folks trying. One had some luck with sheepies, but that was about it. Anyway, it was a nice day to be out. Even a bad day at fishing beats the best day at work.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

When I said up for their last breath, I meant dead from the cold weather. I was hearing about some snook and other fish near
Daytona floating in the rivers up there.
T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

None that I'm aware of.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey itsallgood, I am going to be in Panama City in June and this VA guy would like to try some FL fishing. Got any suggestions to fish, baits, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Surf & Turf
You'll have your hands full surf fishing that time of year. Water temp will be in the 80's. I normally fish Shell Island - don't have to worry too much about hooking tourists that way. Expect whiting, blue fish, spanish mackerel and a few stray Pompano. You'll also get a lot of lady fish, blue runners, catfish and stingrays. Cobia is a big item around that time, but maybe too late if other than early June. They cruise between the sandbars but are normally out of reach for surf fishing. If you're interested in going offshore, its a real good time to load up on red snapper and grouper. The best time to surf fish is when the waters not quite that hot. I like mid-March thru mid-May the best in these parts. Hope you have a good time down here on the ******* rivera.


----------

